# Flying Legends 2018 again.



## nuuumannn (Dec 16, 2018)

Hi Guys, more images from Flying Legeds 2018. I had a c*nt of a time with my camera and I discovered to my horror that I had dust in my lens as well! So my images were on the whole disappointing. nevertheless, I found a few that I was happy enough with that I could reveal to you guys. Again, with the help of editing software I've been able to make something worthy out of the rubbish I took. A sample, with a link to more below.





B-25 hard reflection




Memphis Belle colour drain




US Airman




DC-6 crowd




Low Bucker




Spitfire dusty




B-17 smoky pass




Little friend BW




Red Bull formation




Spitfire XIV taxi

Link to the whole set: Flying Legends 2018

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 16, 2018)

Beauties Grant.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2018)

God stuff Grant. I too had problems with one of my cameras, and had to change lens /bodies - think it was the heat.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 17, 2018)

Great shots Grant


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2018)

Lovely shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 17, 2018)

> I too had problems with one of my cameras, and had to change lens /bodies - think it was the heat.



Could well have been, Terry. In editing I noticed that in the shadows of some of my images there was a bit of noise, and I talked to a mate whose a professional photographer about the issues I had and he simply said, "Grant, you need a better camera."

I'm looking at investing in a Nikon D850 for starters.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2018)

Great Pics.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2018)

Ah, for the days of my old Olympus OM 35mm film cameras - would work without any problems in all temperatures, weather and rough conditions.
But then, after every 36 frames, some action was missed whilst re-loading another film - and even for me (with company discounts on films and processing), it was expensive. Probably never exceeded six rolls of film at an airshow, although it taught me to be 'selective' with shots !!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 18, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Could well have been, Terry. In editing I noticed that in the shadows of some of my images there was a bit of noise, and I talked to a mate whose a professional photographer about the issues I had and he simply said, "Grant, you need a better camera."
> 
> I'm looking at investing in a Nikon D850 for starters.


How is anything that says Nikon an upgrade?😉


----------



## rochie (Dec 18, 2018)

Very nice Grant.

my camera had problems with its operator

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 19, 2018)

Jeff Hunt said:


> How is anything that says Nikon an upgrade?



Ha ha! A mate has a Canon 5D Mk.II and it's nice. I do like the way Canon arranges its functions, but I have lenses to fit my Nikon. I was looking at a 5D Mk.IV, but the D850 is simply a better camera for airshow work. If I was stuck in a studio or doing landscapes, the 5D would be top of the list, but the Nikon is a better action camera.


----------



## Tieleader (Dec 19, 2018)

Sweet shots!


----------

